# Recipe for Vegan Pasta Sauce.



## Mad Cook (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone have really yummy recipe for a vegan pasta sauce, along the lines of marinara (loosely speaking), suitable  as a stand-alone sauce for pasta, or for using in bolognaise (with a meat substitute), chili sin carne, lasagna, etc?

The problem is that the person this is to be made for is allergic to citric acid so no tomatoes or bell peppers or lemon juice, etc.

In the case of citric acid allergy does anyone know if cider vinegar or white wine vinegar is a reasonable substitute? I've emailed Aspalls but not received a reply


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2015)

I found this page from someone who says she has an allergy to citric acid and has compiled a list of foods that contain it and another of recipes she uses. One is for pizza sauce and includes a red bell pepper. Use at your own discretion.

Vicky Clarke's Citric Acid Intolerance Site: Foods

Vicky Clarke's Citric Acid Free Recipes

She says wine contains citric acid as a byproduct of fermentation. I imagine that applies to vinegars as well.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mine was perfect by following these steps.
Vegan Garlic Pasta | Minimalist Baker Recipes


----------

